# Turn a TiVo BOX into an HTPC??



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok...seems simple to me, but I am not a computer expert by anymeans.....

I like the idea of an HTPC, but not some of things that go with it, large cases, high power demands, Windows annoyances, etc.......

The TiVo box itself seems to have all the answers........all connections, form factor, remote sensor, etc........

I have a Series2 with a dying hardrive, can I replace the harddrive and stick a version of Linux on there to store music, access network, view photos??

Seems like a waste of good hardware to just toss it...........


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can make it into a NAS if that is what you want, but IMHO, it is little value for the work, and if you want something conservative 
on power, the TiVo isn't it, for you will be powering all the A/V circuitry you will not be using.

You won't have TV access without the TiVo software; and it needs subscribed to service to do most anything.

Your practical optinos are to use the hardware as intended with TiVo software and subscription, or toss/sell the hardware and buy hardware that can/does have software that does what you want.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

This is a box that has been replaced, not trying to use the TiVo without service.

Is there something in (or not in/on) the motherboard of the TiVo that keeps one from installing Linux on it?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

FYI - the Tivo software is actually a Linux distribution tailored to use on the Tivo. I have seen where some people have actually installed Linux on a Tivo, but I don't believe there's much benefit in doing so. The CPU in a Tivo isn't very powerful and it has minimal memory. If you're looking for a small form factor HTPC with low power consumptiomn, check out the Ion motherboard and CPU combos with the mini-ATX form factor. They're powerful enough to playback Blu-Ray discs and look pretty good for a compact HTPC setup. Here's a barebones setup that includes the motherboard, CPU, memory, power supply, hard drive, slim-line DVD drive, and case for only $379.00.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856158007&Tpk=ASRock Ion-330

Install the OS and apps of your choice and toss in a couple of USB ATSC tuners and you've got a full-blown HTPC with DVR and HD playback capabilities.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Except for the PROM code on 5xx and 6xx units, nothing is preventing one form installing a headless linux distro.

What is preventing 3rd party software use of the TV interface or A/V encoders on a TiVo, is that the hardware is proprietary, and you are required to sign an NDA to get the details needed to write software to access it. 

The cost of the NDA and effort in software development, would not be economically worth it compared to subscribing to the TiVo service, or just buying a more suitable hardware system that can/does have open source software adequate for your needs.


----------

